# bue acara with discus



## neeraj

today went to the lfs to pick up some food and saw blue acara well the lfs guy says it'll do fine with discus' need second opinion 

thanks


----------



## neeraj

ps . they were pretty small 2-3 inchesin size n i gotbig n small discus' a black ghost n a hi fin shark in the tank


----------



## emc7

They like the same environment. Generally a shy fish, but can be aggressive while breeding. Some discus purists wouldn't keep anything with discus to protect against disease. I guess i can understand that if you paid $200/fish.


----------



## neeraj

ya i know about the disease thing but maybe ive gotten lucky or something but ive not had problems with my discus i guess if you provide proper care nothing bad happens....

but the acara seem o be picking on each other i wasthere watching them for behaviour and they were chasing each other i dont know if it was serious or pay though so what do you think can i or can't i??


----------



## emc7

You don't say what size tank. I think if you have space, they'd be fine. They will want a share of tank, i'd guess about half a 55 per breeding pair. Most of their aggression is toward their own kind. Laetacara sp. are similar, but smaller and shyer and might be a better choice.


----------



## neeraj

well currently discus are i n a 56 g i am getting a 120 g for them anyways shifting tem to the living room from my room so i was thinking


----------



## Cichlid Dude!

Good luck, Blue Acaras look awsome, might even try them myself sometime...


----------



## Hansolo

My wife has a pair of cutteri in her 55 with her discus. They run the discus to the opposite end when they spawn. Then the cutters eat there babies and its back to normal sharing of the tank. The cutters have ate about 12 spawns now. That has me confused still. Im unfamiliar with acara but the cutters are about 3" atm and not aggressive. They have lived together for about 4 months.


----------



## emc7

Acara are bigger, but not large and South American rather than Central, but they are also bi-parental substrate-spawners so behavior should be similar


----------



## neeraj

well this one got solved the acaras got their own tank as my arowana tank died due to some unexplained reasons and well i got 5 acaras now i did start out with just 2 and put them in the discus tank and my discus were terrified i was going to return them the morning my arowana died but the acaras are living happy with a black ghost hi fin banded shark and some small silver dollars and a pleco well the combo might not be good but it is working as of now and it is just heart breaking to see the arowana tank empty today the arowana would have been an exact 7 month old so i pulled out some fishes from all the tanks ad put them in his tank for time being


----------

